# CPU temp. 99 Degrees Celsius! HELP!



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so I just recently built a computer and it should be able to run skyrim at 60 fps on ultra but it ranges from 60 to 20 and whenever something attacks me or there is a lot going on the fps drops a lot and the sound cuts out a little. I think it has something to do with the processor because bios says the processor is at 99 degrees Celsius which obviously it isn't. The computer hasn't been running games well since I built it a few days ago. 

Specs:
Mobo: MSI Z97-GD65
CPU: i5-4670 3.40GHz
GPU: GTX 780
Ram: 2X4gb 1333 MHz
PSU: SEASONIC SSR-750RM R


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the BIOS is saying 99 degrees c then believe it, the BIOS is more accurate than software.

Are you using the stock cooler?

Did you apply thermal paste yourself or is there are pad/paste on the cooler?

Is the cooler attached properly?

How is the cooling from the case fans?

Compare the temps with what CPUID hardware monitor says


----------



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

I am using a after market cooler the R4-S2S-124-GP R.
I applied thermal paste properly and I attached the cooler properly.
All the fans are working fine.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

double check the temps with hardware monitor if it coincides or is pretty similar to the BIOS try cleaning of the old paste and reapply some fresh paste.

EDIT: there is an overheating issue as your system has a better cpu and graphics card than I do and I run skyrim on ultra with 40 mods and I get a minimum of 60fps


----------



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not that great with computers and I don't know what hardware monitor is sorry.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

download this and post a screenshot HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=183537&stc=1&d=1404280398


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your cpu is overheating.

Please take off the cooler clean of the old thermal paste from it and the cpu with 90% isopropyl alcohol and re-apply some fresh paste.


----------



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok I will do that tomorrow and see if that works. Are there any other possible explanations?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not really.

A cpu can only overheat if the paste and cooler are not applied correctly.

Overheating can also happen because the computer is dusty or near a radiator or has some other equipment blowing hot air into it but usually incorrectly applied thermal paste or cooler not being attached properly is the main reason.

One thing to note if you find your cooler is not attached properly you must still clean off the old paste from it and the cpu and apply fresh paste as paste becomes redundant if not sitting properly between the cooler and cpu.

Do not use cheapy crappy paste either buy artic silver 5 or NH-T.

Also do not use your comp


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The type of compound used matters little, as the difference between 'worst to first' is generally less than 10C° and usually only 2 - 3 C° between the top dozen or so. Even common substances such as mustard or mayonnaise perform (in the short term at least) as well as many commercial compounds.

What matters much more is the method of application. Follow the manufacturers instructions.

PS: In reviews, those mentioned above give no better results than any other and in fact often do not place in the top twenty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same as gcavan ^
Most any brand of thermal paste will work and keep the CPU cool. 
Personally, I would recommend trying the OEM heatsink/fan and see if all is well, If so, you could try the aftermarket unit but the OEM unit is fine for normal use.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not entirely certain but *R4-S2S-124-GP R* looks like the stock number for a CoolerMaster 120mm fan, not a cpu cooler.


----------



## XxSwegManxX (Jul 2, 2014)

I will be putting on new thermal paste later today, I will let you guys know how it goes, thank you for all the help. Keep your fingers crossed and hope it works!


----------

